# What are your physical imperfections?



## lespauldude (Sep 16, 2012)

Just wondering what other people have. With awareness, comes acceptance. I'm still working on accepting my own physical flaws. I'll start. I have a lot. This isn't a competition.

lots of white hair even though I'm in mid-20's
large swirling cowlick on the top of my head
large pores on nose, that get filled with white pus/gunk
one ear lobe that bends up a little more than the other
large adams apple
tan lines, farmers tans, etc...
really wrinkly palms and knuckles
some weird dry skin scaling on my legs (kind of like ichtyhosis but much less worse)
bowed legs
uneven abs
small stretch marks on hips
large birthmark on left shoulder
large forehead


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

-A bit overweight but it's distributed on my body pretty well. So my arms look skinny and my face doesn't look fat.

-I've got one manboob because my left pectoral muscle never developed. I'm more ashamed of this than anything else about my body. I think I've only directly mentioned it to 3 people in my entire life. I can't even believe I'm posting this. I can't begin to describe how horrible it makes me feel.

-Still get bad acne breakouts as an adult
-Crooked smile
-Can't grow a beard or chest hair but my butt is completely hairy
-Red bumpy skin on my upper arms
-Backne
-Feminine legs
-Mole on the left side of my neck that is difficult to cover with a shirt. It's the only mole on my body.
-My heels are always dry and crack up

Wow it's actually somewhat liberating to write this!


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm working on all my imperfections, so I will look better.

- unclear skin
- scars from acne on chest and back
- fat (I need to lose some weight, working on that)
- stretch marks
- cellulite on upper legs
- saggy breast due weight loss (really hate those and I'm ashamed of them, want to lett them done)


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

long list here...


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

- Got a pigeon chest AKA pectus caritanum deformity. My chestbone sticks out a little due to me growing up so quickly. It's not that noticable, but when I'm shirtless it makes my chest look skinnier than it is.
- My ears are a bit too big
- I wish I had a little more muscle, but I'm a typical hardgainer
- My hairline is receding
- The skin on my hands and arms is often too dry in wintertime
- Got hay fever which make my eyes look bloodshot often 
- I got skinny wrists. Not too bad though. Makes my forearms look bigger
- I tan very slowly if at all


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

- a couple of crooked teeth/non pearly white
- kinda hairy
- Increasing white hairs, they seem to be multiplying 3 years ago there was noticeably less.... and I'm only 24.
- skin can be greasy
- blackheads on nose
- mild dandruff on scalp and flaking of skin on face/forehead
- freckles i guess, though they've mostly faded now
- some bacne, although its calmed down a bit now.

That is all i can think of right now.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

zits. on my mid twenties. *AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHHHHHHH*

oh, and i have a bald patch due to tumor surgery and bent left thumb due to an accident when i'm little and couples of other things i'm not mentioning here.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

* Balding since 14 years old
* Short height
* Used to be skinny. Now fixed that with gym.

I'm not that OCD with my looks to care about small acne here and there. So I just listed the immediate turn offs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a depressing thread but I'll mention a few things

*big nose

*boy hips

*too thin

*a small piece of my front tooth got knocked out when a boy put his arm around me, while holding a beer bottle

*poor eyesight/one of my eyes has started drifting a bit to the left so I have to blink to get it straight(I might need surgery)

etc etc


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Icebat said:


> - I wish I had a little more muscle, but I'm a typical hardgainer


Hard gainer is a myth. I was skinny too and thought I was hard gainer. You just don't eat enough.

Try to eat a lot while lifting very heavy weights. You WILL gain muscle.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm short for a guy, only like 5''8 and have a kind of stocky, wide build.
I've got really big eyebrows that would grow together if I didn't trim it.
Really bad looking skin and really pale on top of that.
My hair is always a mess and never looks the way I want it to.
I've got big floppy ears.
My nose is gigantic and broken lookin'.
My eyes are too small for my face and it looks off, I've also got massive dark circles under my eyes pretty much all the time.
My mouth is too small for my face.
I've got crooked teeth because I refused braces when I was supposed to get them.
My face is round and chubby.
I'm not in shape at all and am totally flabby.
My hands are really small and feminine.
I've got big fat thighs.
I have terrible acne on my back that I dunno how to get rid off.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Somewhat overweight. I'm trying to workout more and lifting weights.
Bad teeth.
Hair always looks messy. I'll comb it and then later it'll like I didn't.
If I don't shave for a while and then do I'll get red areas on my face.
Sometimes I get really bad dandruff.
I've never liked having as much hair on my body as I do.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

There are a number of inconsistancys listed here when compared to the member photo thread.. -shrug-

-I have a blunt assymetrical nose resulting from a major jaw surgery I had 11 years ago.. I came close to pulling the trigger on cosmetic surgery, I have a certain fear of this being too vain or high maintenance. 

-I'm looking softer than I like.. I'm 15lbs away from looking 'cut' again.

-I have stretch markes over my torso/back from being 100lbs overweight.

-I have a lift scar completely around, below the waistline for having a 6" belt of flesh removed a few years back.

-Varicose veins on my left leg.. no shorts for me.. 

-I have two chips in my teeth, and some yellowing from smoking (I havent touched a smoke in three weeks so far)... But my teeth are perfectly straight


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Weak chin
Slightly large ears
Teeth aren't that white
Lack of muscles
Big nose
Dry skin on arms and face due to Eczema
Feminine hands


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm lets see
-round face that makes me look much younger than I am
-deviated septum, although no one notices unless I point it out
-I feel like I'm built strange, like something's not quite proportional


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Bald.
under 6 feet
pale
naturally skinny
lots of moles


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Scarred face
Self harm scars
My lungs feel shot, wish I didn't completely fcuk them
Kind of big nose
Hairy chest, though its arguably good to some girls
Dry skin on my arms at times
Almost will smith ears lol
Left eye won't open as wide as the right cause it was gouged in a fight

Other than that, I'm good


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

big, voluminous butt
giant goiter
big, ugly mole on my forehead with hair growing out of it
circus freak bone structure
ichabod crane adam's apple
neanderthalic, protruding forehead
lackadaisical mind that promotes a slack-jawed, glazed-over look to my entire countenance


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably more than I'm aware of.

1. Facial asymmetry

2. Dandruff (in my eyebrows too)

3. Bad hair

4. I think I look weird from the side. I don't know. My head protrudes forward more than I think it should or something. It's impossible for my to stand up completely straight. Maybe this is normal in most people and I just haven't noticed.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually love my physical attributes...but a couple things...

* Under 6 feet tall. 
* I think I have a 'cartoonish' smile that looks absurd. But that is easily hidden by not smiling. 
* Old lady hands and absurdly skinny wrists.

+ I forgot about my non-functional pancreas. Booooo.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

- Dandruff
- Facial scarring.
- My left ear is more geometrically shaped than my right. 
- Acne. 'Nuff said
- Blackheads on nose
- Broken capillaries on nose
- Dark circles under eyes
- Stretchmarks
- Hairy arms
- Slightly crooked teeth. 
- Birthmark. 

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

-Chronic skin problems
-Too thin
-Weak chin
-Asymmetrical face
-Weird wavy-ish hair that breaks and frizzes easily
-My knees go inward a bit and make my legs look crooked
-Bad vision/wears glasses


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I really don't want to post here cause I know it's gonna make me feel bad..
Or maybe it'll help me accept my flaws ​
-Really stupid hair type that's annoyingly unmanagable..
-Small grey hair pigmentation patch on the back of my head.. Although it's hardly noticable at it's current length.. 
-I'm about 6'2" but all my height comes from my legs.. I'm like a midget on long legs (FML)
-My joints are totally f*cked and I click like a skeleton..
-My front teeth are too big but I am English so Idc..
-Beard doesn't grow full enough for my liking yet..
-Big head
-Don't like my hair colour or eye colour but I guess they're not really flaws..
-Have trouble gaining muscle/weight..
-Not toned enough..
-Large Adam's apple as someone else mentioned..
-Skin on the backs of my hands drys out and cracks in winter..
-Farmer tan..
-Generally not built enough..​
I'm quite lucky really, I think time will sort a lot of my physical issues out :b
Most of my problems are inside my head :|​


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Tania I said:


> zits. on my mid twenties.


I get blemishes too. I hate those days when you cannot cover them up!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Only two things

-a little overweight, around 6'3 and 230lbs
-really really bad 'retrognathism' or overbite. (Which isn't exactly the same thing, but there you go.)


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

- wide nose
- small lips
- low eyebrows with barely any arch
- chubby upper arms
- marks on my body
- too tall (5'6 & 1/2 and although not skyscraper in height - I'm still taller than most girls I've seen on campus and I've read that the majority of guys prefer short girls.)


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Under 6' tall
Fat
Bad eyesight
Ugly, patchy stubble + small pedo-stache that I really need to shave
Horrible voice
Pretty horrible overall, I would question the mental capacity of anyone who complimented me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

-Crooked front tooth, so I hate my smile
-Crooked nose because I broke it and was too scared at the time to get it fixed
-Strange posture, like I'm too hunched over.
-Bad hair.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm like really, really hairy. All over the place.
My hair grows straight up like an Afro because its so thick, so I'm limited to a buzz cut.
I wouldn't mind being a little taller but I'm okay with 5'10"


Not too many other complaints, I'm content with my appearance and I've gotten myself in good shape.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Everything about myself is imperfect..


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

-large nose the type that is thin but long 
-pale with dark circles (anemic) i tan easily but it fades really quickly and don't get sun
-too thin struggle to gain any weight so i have little curves and small boobs 
-i can't use eye shadow because my eyes change colors depending from gray to blue to green and a mix.
-i look 15 and get weird looks wen in a club or pub and i'm only just over 5 foot 1 so i'm an awkward height.
-i have freckles going over my nose and my cheeks flush really red
-my lips are too small and are cupid shaped so look like little kids lips
-my hair is straight but go's frizzy and fly away and it's too thick 

can't think of anything else but probably more


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Lish3rs said:


> I get blemishes too. I hate those days when you cannot cover them up!


yup2, totally understand that.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Being under 6 feet is bad!? Well darn...

Under 6 feet.
Gianormous lips.
Gianormous nose.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> + I forgot about my non-functional pancreas. Booooo.


Type 1 diabetic?


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have a fully flat stomach and I don't feel skinny enough.


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

A bit overweight, but I sturted runing this spring
generally... not bad
oh! have just forgotten about my twice broken nose lol


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

My hair, started thinning when I was 19, and my love handles. About it


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

My teeth and mouth are small and when I smile I look like a chubby faced kid.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I have stretchmarks.
My bottom teeth are crooked.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok don't know where to start as every part of me is imperfect and the list would be as long as a phone directory or visually labeled like an anatomy chart.

I'll go with what apparently had bother people in the past but also currently:


I am extremely pear shaped despite how super thin I am as any thinner people would mistaken me for the living dead with thigh meat and some butt
Because of my cursed body type moobs instead of boobs*
dark circles under eyes
if they are extremely picky my slightly crooked teeth that are not super white
acne (not as bad now)
There is more but these are the most notable complaints from others. It's fine that I am very unattractive and still function like everyone else but it does both others unfortunately. Ah well.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm carrying too much weight
teeth are small so im all gums when I smile - this is my worst physical trait. drives me insane.

I am pale and hairy and I think this would be an imperfection to other people but I dont care and infact quite like it


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Acne scars / present acne
Blackheads 
Big collar bone
Bad bottom teeth
Thin hair


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

-eyebrows
-blemishes
-wavy/poofy hair
-short, 5'5
-weight


----------



## Smiling On The Inside (May 16, 2013)

-Freckles
-Red hair
-Pale skin


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

The most obvious would be my short stature (5'7") and small frame. I am too skinny. I also have minor scarring from my early years of boxing. Does it bother me? Not really. I suppose my entire body is an imperfection.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Everything. Specifically im skinny as hell, hard to gain weight. Teeth are dirty as **** from smoking. Bad eyesight i wear glasses all the time, eye bags.


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

Acne scars on back
Unclear facial skin
Ugly bitten nails
Stretch marks
Fat ankles
No butt
Ugly scars on my left arm from when I cut myself when I was 11 (wtf)
I feel like I still have fat legs, arms and stomach even though I lost 15kgs over the last year
Ew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moroff said:


> There are a number of inconsistancys listed here when compared to the member photo thread.. -shrug-
> 
> -I have a blunt assymetrical nose resulting from a major jaw surgery I had 11 years ago.. I came close to pulling the trigger on cosmetic surgery, I have a certain fear of this being too vain or high maintenance.
> 
> ...


Somehow, given what you have been through, she wouldn't care about the lift mark. Losing 100 pounds is an accomplishment and a half.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Paxil fat (yes, strictly from the medication)....I have the Arnold Schwartzenegger body type (thanks to Dad for also being from that area of Europe!). Without the meds, I was 190lbs (at 6'3" with big legs).
2. hairline recession
3. Acne....at 38. It keeps me looking young for my age so I can't completely complain on that one. I just have to keep it under control.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

all you can see


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a fat ****
My lips are discoloured
Undefined jaw bone
Disgusting side profile
My nose is red a lot for some reason
Leg muscles are uneven 
Huge arms, muscular .. Soft in some areas
Hair is thin

The list is endless, il stop here


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Hmm, this will be fun... 

Well the obvious one is I'm fat. 
I was about 250 this time last year but I'm down to around 180 or less now. I'm still pretty big though.
My most annoying part is my ***/butt/whatever you want to call it. I have quite wide hips it seems so my *** is quite wide. I've been teased about that in the past by some people. 
My nose is slightly crooked, but I don't really care about that to be honest.
I'm quite hairy, particularly my legs and lower back, etc.
I have spots/slight acne on my back, chest.

Really the only thing that annoys me is my weight, and I'm doing quite well in losing that


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

- deep set eyes
- acne/bacne
- excessive sweating
- lil bit of stomach fat
- flat feet (not really an aesthetic concern, more of a health one)
- hairy arms
- big nose
- chronic bags under eyes/lines there
- no butt
- dry hair
- dimple on only one side of face and its kind of extending into a line into my cheek

most of these things don't bother me too much though, except the acne and sweating and dry hair


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Smiling On The Inside said:


> -Freckles
> -Red hair
> -Pale skin


you sound perfect omg


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

None. Anyone who thinks otherwise doesn't matter


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

flat mole right on the tip of my nose and another flat mole on my upper lip.

a scar above the right side of my eyebrow

a scar on the inside of my pinky

a scar on my middle finger

right ankle is crooked

short

stretch marks on the sides of both knees

two big front teeth 

a crooked tooth on my lower teeth

nose hairs

a dot on my stomach

a blue dot on my right thigh

three flat moles on my back

one flat mole on the back of my right leg

a tiny scar in the middle of my chest

some back acne. very little

the bone on my forehead where the nose is suppose to connect with the forehead sticks out

wide body

I don't consider pale skin as a flaw at all but yes, I do have pale skin


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

- Uneaven skin tone (I'm a slave to foundation)
- Thin skin that makes it possible to see my veins
- Unmanageable hair
- Lower stomach fat
- A few white stretch marks on the side of my thighs
- High arched feet (mild)


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

slytherin said:


> - flat feet (not really an aesthetic concern, more of a health one)


I have the opposite problem :b I have a mild case of high arched feet. It's not too visible and doesn't affect the way I walk/run at all (fortunately, cause I love playing sports  ) but I can't wear heels cause it hurts like hell. Walking barefoot becomes painful quickly too. Does having flat feet affect you in similar ways?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think I have to many - it's not that I'm perfect or anything, but I've accepted most of the bad things about me so the only things I consider imperfections are:

-1 ear is slightly different to the other (shape) 
-1 fake tooth that looks a bit different from the rest if you look close enough.
-Some acne on my back and shoulders.


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

bulging and uneven leveled nutsack


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a small filling in one of my left side upper molars.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

kate7 said:


> -rather deep scar across my nose
> -small birthmarks that run down the inner part of my left arm. I always got weird comments about them growing up
> -broad shoulders
> -*chubby face and cheeks*
> ...


Come on. They're assets!


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

impossibru said:


> bulging and uneven leveled nutsack


:um:afr


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Kirsebaer said:


> I have the opposite problem :b I have a mild case of high arched feet. It's not too visible and doesn't affect the way I walk/run at all (fortunately, cause I love playing sports  ) but I can't wear heels cause it hurts like hell. Walking barefoot becomes painful quickly too. Does having flat feet affect you in similar ways?


I'm fine with heels, but a lot of shoes hurt because my feet are just pounding the ground. Not a huge concern for me until I get older I think. Also my pointed foot looked terrible in ballet class!


----------



## Dysmorphic Damsel (May 20, 2013)

My boobs are too big (34 GG) and women stare and whisper to their boyfriends.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Hypermobile fingers.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

slytherin said:


> I'm fine with heels, but a lot of shoes hurt because my feet are just pounding the ground. Not a huge concern for me until I get older I think. Also my pointed foot looked terrible in ballet class!


Now that you mentioned it, I just remembered that this guy I used to know who's a professional ballet dancer saw my feet one time and said they'd be perfect for ballet. I've never had any interest in ballet though.. You should have gotten my set of feet instead. Life is just a little b**** sometimes, isn't it.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It's really stupid for me to post in these kinds of threads but I can't sleep right now, so eh...

Small chip in front tooth that I'm trying to save up to fix with composite bonding
Teeth are too small (think Kirsten Dunst who is constantly being hounded for her smile)
Mild acne on lower third of face 
Wide, heavy jaw that makes face look fat while smiling
Eyes too small to balance out excessive width of face
Nose slightly too wide
Legs not proportionate to height (ie. torso too long)
Bunions and wide feet
Large bone structure, meaning wrists an ankles that aren't particularly "feminine"

Oh, and like Paloma mentioned earlier, pale skin, which many people these days think of as an imperfection, but I actually like...I think it provides a nice contrast, what with having super dark hair and light blue eyes.

Ugh, what makes me feel more pathetic than the imperfections themselves is that I can list them off so easily. I think about this crap way too much.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Why are so many of you girls b!tching about having pale skin!? :shock
Pale skin is beautiful on women! :yes 
What is all this modern craze of tanning the sh!t out of yourselves!? 
It just looks gross imo.. :|


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^I guess because some people associate pale skin w/ disease more than they do tan skin? I know I've been told to get checked for anemia because I have pale skin (I've never been anemic, as far as I know), so that is just my guess, lol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

tea111red said:


> ^I guess because some people associate pale skin w/ disease more than they do tan skin? I know I've been told to get checked for anemia because I have pale skin (I've never been anemic, as far as I know), so that is just my guess, lol.


 I think it's just brainwashing by the media :roll :stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I think it's just brainwashing by the media :roll :stu


Or that, too. Haha.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

5'8
too narrow of jaw and chin
mature hairline
tiny hands
id like a bit more penor to be honest...i mean its ok but it doesn't make me excited


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

*Guys you are all perfect the way you are! THERE IS ONLY ONE US. WE ARE UNIQUE.*

*Personally I am tired of complaining about my 'faults'. Rather be happy with what I got. Maybe I could gain a little more weight, but nothing that I cannot overcome. Work on your self esteem *


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Royals said:


> *Guys you are all perfect the way you are! THERE IS ONLY ONE US. WE ARE UNIQUE.*
> 
> *Personally I am tired of complaining about my 'faults'. Rather be happy with what I got. Maybe I could gain a little more weight, but nothing that I cannot overcome. Work on your self esteem *


 yea sure keep chugging that feel good bull**** kool aid.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Short
Weird body proportions (short legs, long torso, big feet)
Weird facial features
One eye higher than the other
Strange skin complexion
Thinning hair
Yellow teeth
Skinny


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Big head
Long legs and arms
Ugly teeth
No jawline
Overbite
Constant bags under eyes
"Thin hair" (not balding, but very non-thick, "fine")


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I have Pectus Carinatum, which my left chest bone sticks out more than my right kind of like Icebat mentioned on here, too. 
I have big gums and small teeth.
I have a scar in the middle of my chest due to a surgery I had from a bad pneumonia. 
My mouth dries up during the winter months. 
I have massive head and don't see why we have to write all our imperfections when we really have to see our inside of ourselves.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

my crooked teeth and hunch back are the things that bother me the most, i don't even laugh or smile anymore because of my teeth and i don't leave the house much other than when im at work because of my hunch back, im a retard as well so naturally people just laugh at me. I also have rickets which causes me to walk funny.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Royals said:


> *Guys you are all perfect the way you are! THERE IS ONLY ONE US. WE ARE UNIQUE.*
> 
> *Personally I am tired of complaining about my 'faults'. Rather be happy with what I got. Maybe I could gain a little more weight, but nothing that I cannot overcome. Work on your self esteem *


----------



## PoliRay (May 23, 2013)

I have a round face(but I can contour with the right make up 
I have flat feet(but that doesn't prevent me from working out)
I have not so perfect straight teeth(but it doesn't stop me from smiling or lip smile too  lol
I'm not very tall, but I like being short! 
I have thick hair(but It's not like i don't style it everyday)
I accept that i am imperfect, but life is good!  As long as I can still walk, talk, laugh, and love <3


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nose
Teeth

Err, yeah that's about it. Even those aren't so bad and easy to correct.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Crazy crazy teeth. Big and goofy at the front. 
Spots around jaw and mouth.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Nose
> Teeth
> 
> Err, yeah that's about it. Even those aren't so bad and easy to correct.


 You'd look pretty damn weird if you didn't have a nose or teeth! :lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am perfect


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You'd look pretty damn weird if you didn't have a nose or teeth! :lol


I blame anime


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I appear to look like an orangutang. Is this bad?


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Thick nappy hair
Im very short(5'5) with wide shoulders 
I have a small gap between my 2 front teeth and they r kinda yellow from smoking so much weed
My hair grows in different directions everywhere on my head
My beard has patches when I grow it out,
My eyelashes look girlish
I have very small hands and skinny arms
Im very pale


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

forehead
freckles 
nose
small ears
tiny waist
pale
smile

theres more I'll see next time I'm near a mirror.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Royals said:


> *Guys you are all perfect the way you are! THERE IS ONLY ONE US. WE ARE UNIQUE.*
> 
> *Personally I am tired of complaining about my 'faults'. Rather be happy with what I got. Maybe I could gain a little more weight, but nothing that I cannot overcome. Work on your self esteem *


That was slightly obnoxious...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a large vascular thing on my upper leg. Luckily it's hidden under my clothing. I always used to worry that if I ever got hot and heavy with a girl she would inevitably find it and be so surprised that it would ruin the moment.

Also:
Flat feet.
Smaller waist with an XL neck (Even fitted dress shirts billow out on me)
Perpetually stuffed up sinuses that give me tinnitus.
Large under-bite (my lip sticks out)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am 5 foot 10 in height. I hate everything within that 5 foot 10.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Oversized johnson.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I have bad acne.
I have crooked teeth.
I am only a little over 5 feet tall roughly.
I have my tongue split in half because some a-hole pulled my tongue ring out in a fight.
I got contact dermatitis all over my body.
My a-hole is constantly leaking.
My nose has a huge scar on it.
I have one leg that is noticably shorter than the other.
I have webbed fingers.
I have no penis.
I am not a girl.
Where's the knife?


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

My crooked, unattractive teeth. :kma


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm short, a few inches shorter than the minimum height most women find physically attractive on first sight.
I have very average facial looks. I have a distinct appearance but not in a good way.
My face is asymmetric beyond the average of most people's asymmetry.
My hairline has receded. Although nobody would look at me and think I'm "balding", my hairline is about 1" back from where it was when I was in my 20s.
My hair is impossible to style properly, even hair stylists I've gone to that charge an arm & leg can never seem to get or style it right.
I had my nose corrected years ago but there is still a deviation and odd look to it. I'm thankful it's much better than before but it never looks right in almost any pictures I'm in. Flash photography makes me look like my nose belongs to an aged boxer who spent too much time in the ring.
I don't really tan, I get freckles, so I have a lot of freckles all over instead of even-toned skin.
Although I had braces when I was younger, a couple of my teeth are still off.
I need corrective lenses, I wear contacts.
I have thin wrists, almost feminine in size.
When I grow my beard out it's not the same color as my scalp hair.
I have bow legs.
The only way I can maintain a decent build is to work out hard 3-4 times every week. If I don't work out and have a perfect diet, it takes barely 2 weeks for my body to look wimpy and pudgy again. No matter how hard I have ever worked out in my life, I've never been able to achieve a ripped or muscular look. The best I've managed is just a decent shape without the appearance of body fat.
My jaw line is very weak, it's not masculine at all. My face is too round and I look more like a boy than a man.


----------



## Alyson (May 4, 2013)

My height, my oddly shaped legs, my stomach and it's inability to look flat, the fact that I don't have a thigh gap, also I look too young for my age.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

- wide-set eyes 
- big nose
- not thin 
- peculiar face shape (looks too round, sometimes)
- many scars/bruises
- raccoon eyes (perpetually exhausted look)
- one crooked tooth
etc.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

- bags under my eyes due to insomnia
- big nose
- chapped lips
- bushy eyebrows
- too skinny
- mole on the side of upper lip
- dumb hair


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I dislocated my jaw and never went to the doc To get it properly realigned so now my jaw line is crooked.... You can only tell when I'm expressionless though so I always try and smile, or when its not appropriate to smile I never look directly at people.... I always keep them on my shoulder or turn my head ever so slightly away from them to prevent them from getting a good look

I also have a rather large vein on my dick... Even when its flaccid due to circumcision that will never go away but aleast I can hide that... I'm really concerned what a girl will do when she sees it for the first time assuming I ever get a gf


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I dislocated my jaw and never went to the doc To get it properly realigned so now my jaw line is crooked.... You can only tell when I'm expressionless though so I always try and smile, or when its not appropriate to smile I never look directly at people.... I always keep them on my shoulder or turn my head ever so slightly away from them to prevent them from getting a good look
> 
> *I also have a rather large vein on my dick*... Even when its flaccid due to circumcision that will never go away but aleast I can hide that... I'm really concerned what a girl will do when she sees it for the first time assuming I ever get a gf


 I'm pretty sure most guys do.. :stu :b


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

-Acne on back, chest, and some on the face.
-Acne scars on face.
-Eczema on both arms that makes me look like I was involved in some horrific accident (I always wear a sweater to cover my arms).
-Dry hair that has lots of individual hairs sticking up everywhere.
-Very visible bald-ish spot at the top of my head.
-Skin looks pale when I'm outside.
-Short.
-Low weight and small body size.
-Large butt from sitting down in front of the computer a lot.
-Stocky upper-body with very skinny legs.
-Crooked teeth because my dad won't get me braces.

My facial structure I think looks OK actually. I think I could look quite attractive if I didn't have all the physical imperfections listed above.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Really small ears.

I'm talking Moe Syzlak ears.


----------



## Jamos83 (Apr 23, 2013)

im ugly, big forehead, wimpy physically, may actually be so becausemdont exercise or work out over depression of being ugly.

hairy nipples, hairy body, body is way too hairy, could be hairier, no back or ahoulder hair at least, but man my *** is hairy


----------



## thissillygirl (May 25, 2013)

* I'm pretty skinny...bony
*acne from makeup
*lip hair
*stretch marks on thighs and but from growing
*I only tan where my tank top is on my chest and can never even it out
*hair never how I want it(I went to beauty school and still not perfect)
*one eye too small
*eyeliner hoops up
*bags under eyes
*freckles
*lips too small
*moles everywhere
*scars from crazy surface piercings I got done a few times b.c the pain feels good
*scars from ivs (I was born @ 5 1/2 months)
*teeth have always been yellow
*smile crooked: not my teeth but my smile I hate it hate smiling in photos looks dumb!
*knees too knobby
*boobs too small
*butt too small
*back looks well weird ..
*ribs show.

Crazy thing is I'm told all the time by strangers how pretty I am.
I thank then but never believe it.
Walk down the street people hollar ...yuck
I'm a stripper.. get paid to act sexy 
Its boosted my confidence only in the fact that I've gained some muscle and I'm not so bony lol
I feel everyone doesn't like something. But we must remember we are all humans the perfect people are only on TV and movies ...those people are fake they are made to look that way and I feel they have more problems than we do.
Keep your heads up


----------



## ubby (May 14, 2013)

-A couple of large pore spots on my face from acne I had as a young teen
-Large pores under my eyes
-A very crooked mallet toe on my left foot right in the middle
-Annoying natural hair (thankfully there are hair products but if it rains forget it...)
-5 o'clock shadow on my underarms constantly - gets irritated and red when I shave
-Thinning eyebrows from being over-plucked and pulled when I get anxious


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Everything that can be flawed is flawed.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have very oily skin and hair.

In some ways this is good as it acts as a natural lubricant and basically prevents wrinkles and aging in the long run.

In other ways, I need to pat my skin off every hour or else people will see their reflection in my forehead :boogie

My eyebrows are not the same shape.

I could stand to gain a few lbs.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

everything on my face is horrible, nose, eyes, lips and ears are all out of proportion.

i've just gotta get on with it the best way i can though although the feeling i get knowing i'll never have a girlfriend is sh*t.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

One thing I really hate is my cheekbones, their like so high, and when I turn my head you can see the lines from the side, I just don't like them. And my ears are too small, I hate my hair because it's so thick, I wish it were thinner, and my forehead is too small. It may not look like it in the pic but I can barely fit two fingers in between my eye brows and my hairline. My nose is really pointy, my father always said that if I dipped my nose in ink I could write a letter with it...sigh.


----------



## shinning like me (May 23, 2013)

GREY HAIR IN MY EARLY 30's

LITTLE BIG NOSE AND 
wHEATISH COMPLEXION.............
i THINK MY PARTNER WOULD ANSWER THIS BETTER THAN me LOL


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Gapped front teeth and to add salt to the wound I have a flat round black mole on my bottom lip.

No girl wants to kiss my mouth, no girl that's so superficial anyways


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

Acne all over my face, especially on my cheeks
Dry Skin on face, it's so annoying to get rid of -_-
Red Bumps on my upper arms
Bumps on fingers that never seem to go away no matter what I do
Nose is too big
Really tiny ears
Hair that has a ton of split ends
Missing tooth which is why I hate smiling with my teeth
Chapped Lips


----------



## Rokit (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm short. 5'5 I think?
Acne scars from teenage acne. 
Still get a few spots on my face but they're nowhere near as bad as they used to be so they don't bother me too much.
My hair is so fine it just blows everywhere and looks stupid, especially at the back. I Contantly have to pat my hair down when I walk somewhere.
Used to have a bit of a 'ghetto booty' but it's not so bad since I started taking long daily walks.
Very fair skin. Doesn't seem to be very desirable to women.


----------



## Vinny123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Biggest one is my freckles and close behind is my receding hairline, at age 19, which makes my forehead look way bigger than it should. Weirdly uneven eye brows and when I was younger I used to pull on my upper lip when I was stressed causing it to be more pointed and just weird looking which also makes my smile crooked also my teeth are a bit messed up due to never having braces.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

-My face
-My body


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

acne


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

-Skinny :S
-short (5' 8")
-unclear skin ( its clearing up though, not as self concious about it)
-big eyebrows
-large nose


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

My eyes are too bright, my smile is too warm, and my manhood is too big for most women to endure.
Sucks being perfect.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Well...

I'm short (5'4") but that's only seen as an imperfection by 90-95% percent of women
My nose is bent in a strange way
My skin is really pale and easily burned so I can't get a tan lol 
I have a scoliosis in my spine due to crawling under a trampoline when I was a kid
I have excessive amounts of dry skin on my feet and my hand knuckles ://
Lots of pimples on my forehead - I get them easily
I'm really scrawny so I have a small body frame and little muscles :/ 

As for emotional imperfections:
In order to think, I have to pace
People easily annoy me - which is something I'm trying to stop!
Obviously my SA :///
My inability to get remotely intimate with a girl or even just talk to most of them ://
My emotional disconnect from most people ://
My utter lack of self-confidence - I don't have any pride or arrogance within me 
My very low opinion of my looks - I personally think I'm below average but girls seem to check me out so I end up being conflicted  


Overall, I'm someone with a lot of issues!!! I think most people on here are generally conflicted with themselves!!


----------

